# My Life So Far And Driving + Dissociation



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

So its been about almost 9 months since I first acquired Depersonalization and I honestly have to say that its 90% gone. I don't have panic attacks anymore. I have been much happier. Life has been going pretty good for myself. I am not sure if it was the prozac that helped or just the warm summer weather but whatever it is I am doing pretty good. I started working out last week and can also see a difference in myself. I did have an episode of almost passing out though which made me dissociated from working out too hard but I was okay after I drank some water. Sometimes I ponder life and think about my breathing from time to time and look at where I am and get confused but honestly its almost like it doesn't bother me one bit. I think I have accepted my Depersonalization awhile back and I have been progressing tremendously. I have learned from this experience to stay away from weed if it affects you in a bad way ESPECIALLY IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS IN THE WEED OR SMOKE 10 PUFS IN 10 MINUTES AND TRY AND GET HIGH AS SNOOP DOG. My life is going good though if I must say.

The one thing I will say is when I drive I get anxiety and breath heavily because sometimes I say to myself "how am I doing this?" or "how did I drive all this way". I try and not let it get to me unusually but it can be annoying. I mean does anyone else have that same problem?

Also a few weeks ago I got in my first car crash when some girl hit me from behind. I was so shocked that it put me into a state of Depersonalization for like 20 minutes which was very crazy but I am sure that happens with everyone in a car crash. I am just glad the girl and myself were not hurt. I think she may have been on her phone tbh so another tip DONT TEXT AND DRIVE.


----------

